# Radu Marian Sopranist (Male soprano)



## Maria Markova (Jun 14, 2010)

*Radu Marian*
Sopranist 
The voice of Radu Marian is very beautiful, pure angelic voice!!! His have unique, extraordinary talent. His performances are very interesting because, he is always looking for the authentic interpretation. 
On the concerts of Radu Marian always attend charming atmosphere.

J.S. Bach/C.Gounod, Ave Maria: 




Albinoni, Bella e l'Alba: 




Iubi-Te-voi Doamne: 




Official website of Radu Marian Sopranist: http://www.radumarian.net


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

He has a very unique voice....I must say it took some getting used to for me; I'm used to hearing countertenors or sopranists with very powerful voices (in terms of volume) and developed technique, whereas Radu gives more the impression of a boy soprano. When I first heard him - on youtube, as with most of the singers I've discovered the last few years - he seemed to be a kind of less known phenomenon but judging by his official web site and press photos he must have made a jump in popularity  Good for him  At the risk of being cynical it can be a good thing for critics, who regard him as a freak of nature or less of a man, to see this kind of "glossy" proof of masculinity. He looks as good as any pop star 

PS, I did write a blog post right after I discovered his voice, it can be found here: http://karenpatsmusicmania.blogspot.com/2009_07_01_archive.html


----------



## Maria Markova (Jun 14, 2010)

Dear Karen Patricia,
Thank you! I seen your web blog, I like it!!! But, Radu's wife it's me and I'm Russian. I hope you correct that in your blog.
Thank you very much for your interest to Radu's music, and your kind words! It's very important for Radu and me!!!

Thank you again!
And best regards,
Maria.

Radu Marian's Facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=48306532951&ref=mf


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh! ok thanks for letting me know. I think I got that from an article and they may have gotten facts wrong. I'll correct it


----------



## Maria Markova (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you, Karen!!!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

Radu Marian and Philippe Jaroussky are very nice voices.


----------

